# Contest Time



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I will be giving away a 84 Camaro and 77 Z28 Camaro resin Bodies for the best looking 80's Short Track camaro Picture posted here or link and Best Looking 74 -78 Short Track Camaro and best looking 60s Short Track Camaro.

So Post away Contest ends Oct 2nd 2006 I will choose the best of the 3 categories and mail the winner a Camaro Body for the class above. Best Looking 60s Camaro wins choice of either body or any body I make

These are already taken as I am basing some future kits on these


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Roger?
Are you looking for racecar pictures or are you looking for modified slotcar pictures?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I had the same question, but didn't want to ask first. Thanks noddaz.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*How's this?...*

Daytona Don Biederman from Canada....


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's my 70's entry.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*One for the 70's?...*

The Sign Factory Bomber...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Here's to the 60's...*

Ralph Earnhardt's Camaro (crummy pic of it though)...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

noddaz said:


> Roger?
> Are you looking for racecar pictures or are you looking for modified slotcar pictures?


The Real Deal 1:1 

Roger


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ok.. Here is a Gen II Camaro...*

Take a look. Nice car..
Pic "borrowed" from http://www.thesignfactoryusa.com/Individual_pics/SFbomber1.html


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*and here is a Gen III*

And it is for sale if anyone is interested!!!

http://www.racecarmagazine.com/ForSale/AdDetails.asp?Ad_ID=5195


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Does IROC count? 
http://www.motorsportsmarket.com/pages_new/car_detail.asp?car=119

How 'bout these?
http://www.racingsportscars.com/photo/1976/Sebring-1976-03-20-041.jpg
http://www.racingsportscars.com/photo/1976/Sebring-1976-03-20-078.jpg

Several winners in here:
http://www.coloradoracingmemories.com/crm_brown_jim/crmbrownjim.htm
http://www.laynemachine.com/Staff/MikeVanSickle.htm

This is sort of a Camaro:
http://www.mikeduvall.com/html/biography.html


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The winner of the 77/78 Camaro is AFXtoo

Email me your address please

No winner for the 80's Camaro at this time

Roger Corrie


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dick Trickle, Minnesota ASA race in 1989 . . . sweet looking car.










'doba


----------

